

Ask HN: Which start-ups are in the 'billion dollar club'? - shahedkhan30

Recently a lot of start-ups have been making it in the 'billion dollar club' also known as the billion dollar evaluation.<p>Recently Square and Groupon have been welcomed in this new group, are their any other start-ups that recently (past 12 months) make it to this club, with this valuation?
======
pitchups
Coupons.com - [http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/08/coupons-com-
raises-200-mill...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/08/coupons-com-
raises-200-million-at-a-whopping-1-billion-valuation/)

------
steventruong
Airbnb - [http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/30/airbnb-has-arrived-
raising-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/30/airbnb-has-arrived-raising-mega-
round-at-a-1-billion-valuation/)

------
MenaMena123
I dont know, but I dont like the idea of things jumping up that fast and I am
sure we will see more soon. Not good.

~~~
shahedkhan30
I 'sort of' agree with you, too many start-ups have been reaching this mark,
but some deserve to, such as Groupon.

I'm not so sure about AirBNB, or Coupons.com

------
shahedkhan30
Thanks guys, anything else?

